# Salary info needed, Bangkok



## ishmael

Apologies if this has been covered elsewhere on the site (I haven't had the time to trawl through and look).

I am considering moving to BK early next year, pending final discussions with potential employer there. I haven't finalised what sort of package I will negotiate around so any tips regarding this would be very helpful. 

I am educated to MBA (Europe) and have lived and worked in Asia in 'professional services/consultancy' for 9 years now, although never in BK. My most recent salary was in the region of/equivalent to 300K BHT per month after tax. I realise this may be too high to expect for Thailand, but then again maybe not?

Anyone have comparative cost of living ratios for BK against say Hong Kong, Tokyo or Singapore?

I have always managed with protracted and sometime protective visa situations so I imagine I will find a way to do so in this case, should I need to.

Any other issues worth negotiating as part of my package eg housing allowance, medical insurance, return air fares etc?

Thanks in advance for any help.

I


----------



## songchai

well, with budget of 300k bht your expens cost of living of accommodation would cost you not more than 50k for the best studio condo or luxuries house rent.


----------



## ishmael

Thanks Songchai, under the current economic climate I probably wouldn't expect to achieve that sort of budget but knowing expected cost of living helps a lot.


----------

